# Lost my JBB virginity - PICS!!!



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi All,

After reading loads of threads about JBB I decided to give it a try even though I was happy with my other shampoo. Bought a couple of bottles from boots in the Â£3 offer.

Smells lovely and brought the car up nice and shiny (first wax since i clayed, polished and wax'ed a couple of weeks ago).
The results spak for themselves and only took about 30mins in total 

I'm converted :roll: 
Photo's aren't the best quality as i resized them so they uploaded onto PB faster.


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nothing like a nice clean pair of TT's 8) :lol: Good work. JBB does the job nicely


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Looking good as usual bud :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

your drive is steep


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes, looks great. I use JBB and like it a lot 

Scotty225


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

caney said:


> your drive is steep


i know lol, it's just where my car's parked, where my dads is that's quite level.

mines always tucked up in the garage at night anyways [smiley=baby.gif]


----------

